# Burleigh Brewing Hasslehop Review NEW!



## Canuckdownunder (6/11/13)

Hey Fellow Brewers!
So after hearing that my favourite local brewery had put out a new pale ale I had to give it a go. I'm a huuuuggee fan of the 28 day pale ale so I had big expectations for this brew.

SO GOOD! The nose of this beer is all pine and citrus, reminiscent of Sierra Nevadas Torpedo IPA. Great, almost glowing red/amber colour in the glass but where they really nailed it is in the flavour/finish. You would expect this beer, with its 5 different hops (Galaxy/El Dorado/Citra/Mosaic/Belma) to have an overpowering hop flavour completely denying the malt subtleties and more gentle aspects of the beer but you'd be wrong for expecting this to be another enamel-stripping IPA. The real feat that BB managed in this beer is all about balance. Each sip takes you from the POW of the beginning to a cleansing sweet tropical middle to an almost floral finish. Well-rounded each ingredient of this beer is given its own space to create one of the nicer beers that I've had in this country.

In short, get your hands on one of these bottles! Highly recommended drop from the guys down at Burleigh Brewing.


----------



## Samuel Adams (9/1/14)

I agree this is a very nice beer, the hop aroma & flavour is amazing.
They really nailed the huge hop in a not so big beer imo.

Dan's had a small amount in stock and they are all gone now sadly, here's hoping there's more to come.
BB are getting some damn good beers out such as Fig Jam, keep it up !


----------



## ballantynebrew (9/1/14)

Samuel Adams said:


> I agree this is a very nice beer, the hop aroma & flavour is amazing.
> They really nailed the huge hop in a not so big beer imo.
> 
> Dan's had a small amount in stock and they are all gone now sadly, here's hoping there's more to come.
> BB are getting some damn good beers out such as Fig Jam, keep it up !


if you have trouble finding this at dans, pop into a BWS seem to have a good supply at most stores


----------



## lukiferj (9/1/14)

I mostly agree with the OP. It is a very nice beer. I was blown away by the aroma but I thought it was let down a little by the hop flavour. With that kind of aroma I was expecting a bigger hit in the face but found the hops to be muted somewhat. Possibly my love for IPAs clouding my judgement though, and possibly a bit spoilt for choice at the moment. 

A very nice beer none the less and would definitely drink again.


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/1/14)

Top beer. I loved it and recommended it to a couple of craft beer lovers who also loved it. 5 hops well moulded together.


----------



## angus_grant (9/1/14)

+1 to what Luke said.

I grabbed some bottles straight from the brewery when on holidays in Burleigh a month or so ago. Opening the bottle got me salivating but the taste was subdued. I'd classify it as a great pale ale (perhaps APA given the hops it uses)

Possibly due to my indulging in IPAs as well, I was expecting big lashings of hop in my face but it was a really nicely balanced beer. I mean it is labelled as a pale ale, but the aroma on opening got me thinking along the IPA line.

Will drink again.


----------



## squirt in the turns (9/1/14)

Have only had it on tap at the brewery. Both flavour and aroma were excellent and intense. Will have to grab a bottle next time I have a chance, but I've been told by those that have tried it both on tap and from the bottle that the bottled version is a little lacking comparatively, though I'm sure still great.


----------



## JDW81 (9/1/14)

Drinking at the moment and it isn't bad at all. I'd certainly buy again and recommend to others. Lots of hop aroma and flavour. Wouldn't mind if it had a touch more malt on the palate to back up the hops though. Still, all-in-all, a good beer. I tip my hat to the lads at Burleigh. Well brewed gents.

JD


----------



## indica86 (7/2/14)

Well, I had a bottle of this tonight and found it to be underwhelming. The hop flavour and aroma was all... hops. No stand out taste or anything really.
Was a nice beer but well overpriced @ $10.


----------



## daveHQ (9/2/14)

I just drank a bottle of hasslehop, I really enjoyed it!!

The hops were very good, not bitter, but quite hoppy

At $10 for a 650ml bottle, it was a bit expensive, but for a 1 off buy, I was happy with it!!


----------



## ricardo (10/2/14)

indica86 said:


> Well, I had a bottle of this tonight and found it to be underwhelming. The hop flavour and aroma was all... hops. No stand out taste or anything really.
> Was a nice beer but well overpriced @ $10.


Agree with this 100%, didn't rate it at all. I also think that Burleigh's beers in general are way overpriced, Would you rather buy 6 x bottles of Hasslehop for $72 or 24 bottles of Ballast Point for $75. No brainer for me

Oh and what have Burleigh done with Fig Jam IPA, it's a totally inferior dumbed down version of last years release?


----------

